# Mississippi Hunter Please Read



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I know it is not to do with archery but alot of us gun hunt as well 



Restrictions Would Impact Hunting in Mississippi

1/21/10 


Legislation introduced in Mississippi would create onerous shooting distance restrictions on hunters and other sportsmen. It could in some instances prevent sportsmen from hunting on their own property. 

Senate Bill 2190, recently introduced by Senator Lee Yancey (R- Brandon), would make it illegal for a person to hunt with a firearm within two hundred yards of a dwelling without the permission of the owner or lessee. The restriction could easily prevent sportsmen from hunting on their own property if another dwelling is close to their property line. 

“If passed, SB 2190 could close a large portion of land in the state to hunting," said Rob Sexton, USSA vice president of government affairs. "In some cases, it would require sportsmen to get permission from their neighbors before hunting on their own property. This is obviously a poorly conceived piece of legislation.” 

Take Action! Mississippi sportsmen should contact their state senators and urge them to oppose SB 2190. Tell them that hunting is a safe and enjoyable pastime thanks to current measures created by sportsmen and state agency personnel. Tell them that the restrictions created by this bill are unwarranted, will reduce hunting opportunities, and will violate citizen’s property rights. 

To contact your state legislator use the USSA Legislative Action Center.


http://www.ussportsmen.org/Page.aspx?pid=2276

:angry::angry::angry::jeez::brave::confused2:


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I dunno, guess it doesn't seem like a huge deal to me. This is how it is in NY state. Here you have to be 500 feet from a dwelling to fire a gun, unless you have permission from the owner of that dwelling. I don't see how this would ever prevent you from hunting on your own property, although it may require you to be nice to your neighbors, and/or not sit right behind their house.

Of course I've sat with a gun within 500 feet of a dwelling on a number of occasions. If you are a safe hunter and only shoot in safe directions I don't think any trouble will ever come of it.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure I see a problem with that to be honest. Too many stories of idiots shooting into a house by accident...I will have to think about it. But it would suck to not be able to hunt on your own land in a safe fashion, like a responsible hunter would...


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

ttt


----------

